# What Generator To Power A/c In 25rss???



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

I've followed the generator topic pretty regularly since we purchased 2blackdogs well-loved and gently used trailer last year. After doing a lot of reading I purchased a Kipor 3000TI brand new off eBay. The generator arrived in an unopened factory box. I serviced it with oil and promptly discovered it would not start or run my A/C...







I sent an email to the seller and he suggested that the unit needed a little break-in. I tried that, as well as isolating all the current draw I could (from suggestions on this forum) -- all to no avail. The frustrating part was that my old Coleman Powermate generator only rated at 2250W WOULD start and run the A/C with NO isolation of power drawing circuits.

This year I installed a Suppco STT6 hard start capacitor thinking that it might give the unit the boost it needed to get started... still no luck!







I tried my father-in-laws Honda 3000EU and, predictably it started and ran the A/C fine. What wasn't expected was that the unit was in the eco-throttle mode and hardly increased above idle! The unit is really quiet at only 49db at idle increasing to I think, if my memory serves me correctly, 58db at full throttle!

It is obvious to me that my Kipor will not do what I need it to, yet I see others on this forum that have used the same generator successfully to operate their A/C... frustrating...I don't know whether I just got a lemon or whether the Chinese end products just don't all conform to standard. It's hard to argue with the price or the relative portability of my Kipor unit, but it just doesn't work. I am certain that my A/C is working properly as it starts and cools well on shore power or a Honda.

Now... having said all that -- has anyone else had the same experience with the Kipor 3000TI? How about the Kipor IG3000 or the new name on the block the Boliy Pro3600IS?

I'd really like to a generator that fills my needs inexpensively, but I guess I'd rather buy a used Honda than something that doesn't do the job. Your thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated.

On another note, my wife pulled the trailer to California without me as I was on a work assignment and joined the vacation in progress. She was really impressed that several of you Outbackers spoke with her and asked her about the trailer--This is a great little community that we have here.







I look forward to meeting some of you at a rally in the future.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

There are many ways to handle the generator issue.....I researched and asked and listened and finally bought 2 Honda 2000's and a parallel kit. I used them all last summer and fall and liked the fact that I could take only 1 when I didn't need the a/c. If I remember correctly you can get 2 2000's for less than 1 3000...They weigh nothing and I have been pleased with the purchase. The only down side I have noticed is the small gas tank on them. When they are running the a/c in the heat of the summer here (95+), they can empty the tanks pretty quick.

I have also seen most people be pleased with their Kipor's though







..Not sure why you are having the problems
Good luck


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

You know I had nearly the same experience. The first Kipor I got didn't work - ran for a couple of minutes and shut down. The dealer swapped it out with another one that worked for a while. Now I am in the same boat, the generator will run but will not create enough power to run the A/C. The eccon throttled has completely failed too. Basically I got what I paid for. I know other folks have posted that their units work wonderfully but that is really typical of bargain units - meaning some samples work great while others are - er - not so great.

For me (if you read my drama in the high desert thread) I just went a bought a pair of the Honda EU2000i generators with the parallel kit. I also bought the extended warrantee on the units through Camping World. In the end I should have just spent the extra money and bought it right the first time.

For the record though another problem I had with the Kipor was the size and weight. My wife is a *pretty* small gal and she can't physically lift much weight. It made it REALLY difficult to load the Kipor in the truck and if something happened to me there would be no way for her to do anything other than roll the thing around. The Hondaa EU2000i units are pretty small and lighter weight. During our little ordeal she was able to move the units into the garage (no wheels as the units are pretty small).

So I would really recommend taking the unit back and getting a Honda (or name brand) solution where you know you can get support and service for it. You need to make sure you are going to have a solution that works when you need it to - either for camping or emergency (like us) and having something that fails constantly just isn't great for piece of mind!

OBTW - Camping World had them on sale with the parallel kit for $2195 (or somewhere near there). I obviously jacked up the price with the extended warrantee. On run-time - we were running the A/C constantly and a bit over four hours we would have to refill the tanks. If we waited much after four hours one of the units would run out of gas. Again this was running the A/C constantly - it was 101 ~ 104 outside.


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

I just purchased a new Yamaha EF2400is and tested it yesterday on my 05 25rss and it ran the A/C just fine. Purchased off of Ebay at a great price (under $1100 including shipping). It is very quiet and Yamahas and Hondas are both very reliable and have great dealer support.

yamaha EF2400is

Hope this helps.

Todd.


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

Well... problem finally solved. I bought a couple of Honda EU2000i's with a parallel kit. I placed a wanted ad on craigslist (actually looking for a Honda EU3000i) and a guy with EU2000i's called. We cut a deal where he took my Kipor 3000TI generator and $600 in trade for his 2 Honda EU2000i's and a parallel kit. He delivered them and let me try them out before we sealed the deal. I paid $805 for the Kipor early in 2006, so for a total output of ~$1400 I've got a very portable and workable soluition to my power problem.

Thanks for all the great real-world input! You guys and gals rock!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like a great deal. Maybe I should buy a Kipor and call him too.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would put a amp meter on that AC unit and make sure there is not a problem. My Kipor 3000thi at the house (60 feet above sea level) will start my AC with the eco throttle on and at 6000 feet I can start the AC with ecno throttle off. I used my Kipor last week camping at 5500' running the AC, converter 2 laptops and a Ham radio HF rig. Could be the Kipor over amp sensor is to sensitive.

I feel bad that it didn't work for you, but that Honda setup is outstanding, if I could afford it that is the setup I would use. Now you can use only one gen for most trips and 2 when you will be needing the AC plus sounds like you got a great deal.


----------

